# Snow Foam lances



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

I need to check our pressure washer out over the weekend. Can't think of the brand but it's a hot washer. I am presuming that I can put it on cold and get the correct attachment for the lance. It will take my wax off if its on hot won't it?

Looking about the snow foam lance attachments are just under £50.

This seams a bit expensive for what it is... does anyone know of any cheaper sources or products that will do the same job?

Is a pressure washer ok for the initial rinse/wash?


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

£50 sounds about right..however, it doesn't matter if your pressure washer is hot or cold, the lance comes with it's own bottle..I tend to put luke warm water in that.....by the way, once you get one, you'll use it all the time..not only is it a great bit of kit, but loads of fun too :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I've got one of the RAC power washers from Homebase. Can you get snow foam lances for them?


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

To be honest - I have one and don't use it anymore 

I found it to look far more impressive and fun than it was at cleaning the car :?


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

oh right,, i have heard very good reviews of them so far... i suppose it can't hurt anyway 
wont the washer strip the wax if its hot?


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

No


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

m4rky said:


> To be honest - I have one and don't use it anymore
> 
> I found it to look far more impressive and fun than it was at cleaning the car :?


+1

We only usually use ours when we clean a vehicle from work. Good to start with if the vehicle is really dirty, but it in no way replaces the normal wash. It is great fun though, especially if it's a bit breezy


----------



## Harvester (Aug 24, 2010)

I've always found the pressure washer good for around the wheels and under the wheel arches especially in winter when there's been lots of salt etc on the road.

Other than that, it does a great job on the patio.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

toonmal said:


> No


This all depends on the type of snow foam you buy - some of it is nothing more than glorified truck cleaner which is extremely powerful and will strip your wax so do your research first before you buy :wink:


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

well if anyone wants to sell theirs drop me a PM.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

TT Kate said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest - I have one and don't use it anymore
> ...


I want it as a pre-wash... I use the soap in our pressure washer at the moment.. and this won't be designed for cars... 
The pressure washer is a wap alto... its a 3 phase electric/diesel wahser.. it has soap control on the lance... I am not sure if i could get the same result though from the current lance.


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok well if anyone is interested I have sourced these for £26.99 nearly £20 cheaper than most detailing sites....


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

dbairduk said:


> Ok well if anyone is interested I have sourced these for £26.99 nearly £20 cheaper than most detailing sites....


Sounds good to me, where from? I nearly paid £47.99 for one this week  Decided to leave it till funds improve.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

dbairduk said:


> I want it as a pre-wash... I use the soap in our pressure washer at the moment.. and this won't be designed for cars...
> The pressure washer is a wap alto... its a 3 phase electric/diesel wahser.. it has soap control on the lance... I am not sure if i could get the same result though from the current lance.


You've got a proper pressure washer so you can use a real foam lance with the existing venturi pickup if you like. You will get significantly better foam adhesion with hot water and it will shift wax faster too (it's why everything from a washing machine to a dishwasher to washing your oily hands with soap uses hot water rather than cold).


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

i will pm it pete as they are not a forum sponsor


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Good find Dave, thanks for that.


----------



## DannyP (Sep 7, 2010)

Foam Lances are a safer way to clean the heavy dirt off your car. Prevents swirl marks and scratches by lifting and holding dirt and contaminants in the Snow Foam.

I have one that i use with my Karcher and Valet Pro PH Neutral Snow Foam.

PH Neutral= No stripping of Wax

Cover the whole car like so...









Leave 5-10mins.
Rinse with pressure washer starting at the bottom and working upwards.
Cover car again with Snow Foam but this time go round with a wash mitt(rinsing mitt after each panel)
Rinse with water from hose
Admire your beautiful clean car 

Wouldn't clean my car without it
Just my 2pence


----------

